# cali bay area pigeons for adoption



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

hi pijie people!
here is a link to look at several pigeons (and a dove too) that are being offered for adoption through mickaboo companion bird rescue which is located in the bay area of california. 
i adopted one of my parrots from mickaboo and it was a very good experience - they are a super organization!

http://mickaboo.org/our-birds/species-1.html 

happy pigeon adopting! 
(p.s. for local adoptions only - mickaboo doesn't ship birds.)


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Do They Do out of state Adoptions Or Is It A CA Only. I Really Love What This Site Does by Having People do The class For Care. There Should Be More Places Out there That do it. Wish i lived in CA Now I've Always Wanted A Macaw And A Cockatoo. Its Nice To See They Are around To Help These Very pretty Birds Found There Forever Home. 

Jennifer


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Jennifer, I'm not sure if they do out of state adoptions. I believe there is usually an adoption "meeting" and paperwork to fill out; I don't know how it works if you're not local. FallenWeeble may know so let's see if she reads this. You can also try contacting Mickaboo through the link above, I believe, and they should be able to tell you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There is no shipping of Mickaboo birds that I know of. We have "trains" here in California for the Mickaboo birds to get them from where they are to homes .. meaning that the birds are picked up by someone who will drive them to where they need to get. Thank you for asking, Jennifer .. I just don't think there would be a way to get any of the Mickaboo birds to you.

Terry


----------

